# Pope vs. Antipope



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

On June 26, 1409, the Council of Pisa crowned Petros Philargos as Pope Alexander V, the third Pope or Antipope vying for the claim of supremacy over the Western Church, thereby deepening the Western Schism.

[Edited on 6-26-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

Popery is such silliness.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2005)

This is even more silly.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 27, 2005)

I would enjoy using that soap to wash my backside . . .


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't see how that could clean anything.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I don't see how that could clean anything.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 27, 2005)

Come on Joseph. Go ahead and tell Gabe you weren't going to clean anything.

[Edited on 6-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------

